# LOTM - August 2020 (Brodgers88)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for August 2020 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

August 2020 Nominations:

1) Brodgers88 - Lawn Journal









2) Cory - Lawn Journal


3) mitch1588 - Lawn Journal









4) ZeonJNix -  Lawn Journal









5) g-man - Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @Brodgers88 - Lawn Journal










His Lat 36 is looking amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Not sure when @Cory won last year, but he's got to be in the running if he's eligible.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3860&start=420


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

I nominate mitch1588

https://postimg.cc/5HjswRBm


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

radarksu said:


> I nominate mitch1588


Please provide a link to his Lawn Journal.


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

Ware said:


> radarksu said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate mitch1588
> ...


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=21134


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

We got two bermudas so let's get a second zoysia...

I nominate @ZeonJNix.  Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There are going to be some tough decisions made this month. Great work guys. :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@g-man - Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Voting is open - good luck all!


----------



## larry626 (Jul 26, 2020)

Would have voted Bodgers but he didn't finish off the edging..


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Went with Cory out of sheer respect keeping that ditch so TIGHT


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for the nomination @Ware!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Some pretty impressive lawns from everyone nominated.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to @Brodgers88!

Another 2x LOTM winner that has won with both a warm and a cool season grass. :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Congrats @Brodgers88 well deserved :thumbup:


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

Well deserved! Congratulations


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats to all... great LOTM


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @Brodgers88!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Well done, everybody! Keeps me trying to catch up all the time. And congrats, @Brodgers88!


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you everyone!


----------

